# Hello from NYC



## TWSmith (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello all... I finally decided to de-lurk and make an introduction as prompted by the constant "sticky" message at the top of this page.

I am not a tech by profession, but definitely a weekend (and weeknight) warrior. I have been into sound since the age of 14, and have re-discovered my love for the arena while helping a good friend build his sound company business over the past four years.

What else: I currently work in the finance arena (ugh - don't ask) / I'm an ENFP::Aquarius::native New Yorker::audio tech-junkie 

Holla at'cha bwoy!


----------



## gpdesigner (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums from New York . . . 
how is the city doing these days? . . . . . what type of Audio do you prefer, live music or talking head type of gigs.
gp


----------



## TWSmith (Aug 20, 2008)

The city is alive and kicking event-wise this summer! Although Bloomberg is shutting down more indoor venues (farewell CBGBs), the outdoor events have been great. Folks in Brooklyn even got to see Isaac Hayes perform in Prospect Park early this summer before his untimely death.

I prefer the dynamics and diversity of live music, but I do not shun speech-oriented events. I've had the pleasure of working with and mixing some nice acts this year.


----------



## gpdesigner (Aug 20, 2008)

TWSmith said:


> The city is alive and kicking event-wise this summer! Although Bloomberg is shutting down more indoor venues (farewell CBGBs)



Oh No!!! not CGGB's . . . dang! I remember seeing the Talking Heads there about a thousand years ago . . . . man that's not fair.
gp


----------

